# Is this a Pygmy or Nigerian dwarf?



## nikkib (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nigerian


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Agreed, Nigerian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks Nigerian but certainly could be a mix.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

Its a definite Nigerian Dwarf!!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s gorgeous! Definitely look Nigerian to me too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an older thread from this past June.


----------

